# LG TV Repair, help identifying part.



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

I figured out the source of my problem with my LG 42" Plasma TV and need help identifying which part to replace it with.
Here is a picture of the part that is bad, I just need to know what it is called!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Sankticity, and welcome to TSG.

If the marking on the board is Q706, it is some type of transistor. You would need a parts list or service manual to find out the part number (Q706 is just a reference number for a given location on the board, not an actual part number).

You may discover that the transistor part number is for a proprietary LG part and may not be readily available as an individual replacement part.

You also need to consider the very good possibility that the original transistor failed due to failure of some other part in the TV. In such a case, the replacement part would burn up like the original as soon as the TV is turned on.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, "cascading" failures is a very common phenomenon with circuit boards. The transistor could have failed due to another part and caused yet another to fail, and so on. It is not often the part that is actually burned out that is the original cause of the problem. That transistor obviously didn't blow due to simple overheating. As they say, sometimes the equipment burns out to spare the fuse.


----------



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

Where would I be able to purchase a replacement transistor?
I can't seem to find a service manual for my model so that I can find the specifications or part number, any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might see if you can find the part number on that whole board assembly
and run it on ebay.
You may be able to find a replacement board for a reasonable price.


----------



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

I found this when looking through a troubleshooting guide on the LG tech website.
"This signal first turns on a DC level shifter Q706 which creates 5V General."
Looks like this transistor is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

STBY 5V Short: Power LED does not light in stand by. No Power button function.
I also found this, it says that since there's no function with the power button, there is a 5V short, which is supposed to be produced by this transistor?


----------



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

I was able to find a replacement board on eBay for around $50, but if I could get the transistor for cheaper, I would rather go that route.


----------



## Sankticity (Dec 6, 2011)

Would that be considered a 5v Transistor (Voltage Regulator)?
Not really finding it and thinking I may have to resort to buying a replacement board.
Thanks for the info so far!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,kind of hard to find component replacement parts
without having a service manual with a full parts list and 
knowing where to get parts from wholesalers that sell them.
Plus relacing the board will replace any other components
that may be bad and cause that component to fail.
At least on that board.


----------



## lboone001 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you found a repair manual for your lcd plasma tv yet? If not I can help you find a manual


----------

